# Weekly competition 2009-51



## AvGalen (Dec 17, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U R2 U' R U R' U2 F' U' 
*2. *F' U R' F2 R' U F U2 
*3. *R U R2 U R' F U' F2 R' 
*4. *U R2 U F R F R2 U' F 
*5. *F' R U2 R F2 R U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L' D' F2 D B F2 L' B2 U R' U' 
*2. *U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L' U' R B L2 U L2 F R F U2 F2 
*3. *D' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U' B2 L D F U' B' D 
*4. *U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L' B R U2 R' D' F2 D L' U2 
*5. *D R2 U R2 F2 R2 D U2 B D2 F2 R2 D R' F2 D F' D L' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Rw B2 F' R' Fw2 D' Fw2 R D' Uw' L2 B Fw2 R' D2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' Uw B' F Rw Fw Rw U L2 Rw2 R2 F' R2 B2 Fw2 F' L' R B
*2. *U B' L2 D F D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw B' F U B F' U L' Rw D' B2 Fw2 R' D Uw2 L2 Uw2 U' L2 D2 B2 L D' Rw B2 Fw F' D2 L2 R' F' Rw
*3. *L2 F' D2 Uw Fw2 R2 D' Uw U2 Rw Uw2 Rw' D B2 D2 Uw' R' Fw' F R' U2 F' Uw2 U' F' R' B Fw L2 Rw' U2 Fw F2 L R F' Rw' D' U F'
*4. *F R Fw L Rw2 Fw' F2 D' U' R' Fw D2 L Fw' L' Uw2 U2 Rw R' B Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw B2 U2 L2 B2 Rw' D Uw U F2 U' B2 F' Uw B' Fw' F
*5. *Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 B' L' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' R' U F2 Rw2 D' B2 D Rw2 D U B' R2 B Uw B R' Fw F L' Fw' F L F L2 F' U' F2 L Rw R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Uw' Rw2 U' Fw R' Bw L2 Bw' D2 Lw' R' Uw' Bw Rw' Bw' L' D B' F' R2 Bw Lw2 F' D' Dw' Uw' B Fw2 Rw Fw2 Lw R' Bw F2 Lw' Rw R2 Dw' Rw Bw2 Lw' R2 Dw Rw' Uw' Bw2 Uw' L2 R2 B' Dw' Rw R2 B2 Dw2 Bw' Rw U R'
*2. *Uw2 Bw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw L2 D' Bw2 Uw U Fw2 Lw2 Rw' U Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 L' Rw D' Uw2 F D2 Dw2 U F Rw Fw Rw U' Lw' F2 D2 B' Fw' F Lw' Fw2 U Bw Rw D' Rw Uw' B2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F R2 F2
*3. *B U' Fw Lw Fw' D F2 L Bw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' F' L2 R2 D Uw2 R' U Rw' D Bw' Lw2 D2 U Fw' Lw' U' L' R' Fw2 D2 Lw' Dw2 Lw Rw2 Dw R' B' U' Lw2 Dw' L2 Rw2 Fw Dw' U B2 U' Rw' U2 Lw' B' Fw' Lw' R2 U2
*4. *U' Lw' Bw' Rw2 B' F L' U Bw' D2 L2 U B2 Fw2 F' D2 L2 R D' Lw' Dw F' U F Lw B D2 U2 L Dw F2 Uw2 U B' D Uw L2 B2 Bw2 Fw F2 Lw' Rw' D2 Dw' Uw Fw' Dw Bw' F' U Lw2 R' B' L2 U2 F Dw2 Lw2 Fw'
*5. *U L' U2 L Bw2 F2 Lw' R2 U' Fw2 F2 Dw R2 Dw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 D' Lw' Rw' Dw' Bw' D Uw2 Fw F' L Lw2 U Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Uw L2 Lw' B' U2 F2 D2 Bw Rw2 D Uw2 B D2 L2 Bw' Fw U2 F Lw' U Fw' L' D F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3R' B' 2B 3F R 2D 2R 2U' 3R F2 3R2 2U2 B2 3F' D' B' F' L2 3U 2R' F 2R' D' 3F F' 3U' 3R' B2 U' 2L' 2R' 2D' 2F L' 3F2 F 3R' 3U 2U' 2B 3F 2U2 2L2 R2 F2 2U 3F 2U 2F' 2U' L 2L 3U2 3R 2R2 3F2 3U' F2 L' 3R2 R 3U2 2U2 2B 2F L U2 F' R 3F' 2F F D2 F' 2R2 3F' 3R2 D' U2
*2. *L R 3F' 2L2 2F 3R R2 3F2 2F 3R 2F 2D 2L2 3F 2D U 2B2 2D 2U U2 2R2 2D2 2U' R2 B' 2D2 2F' F2 D B F' 2D' 3U' U2 R 2U2 2R' 2F D 2B' 2F L F2 D2 3F2 R' D2 2F' R F2 R 2U2 3R2 2F2 3U 2B 2U2 2L F2 L' 3R' 2R 2U2 2R' R D' U2 2B D2 U2 3F L U' R B U2 2R' 2U U 2L'
*3. *F' 3R' 2U 3R 2F' 3R2 2B' 3R2 2U2 3F2 2L2 2R2 3U2 2B2 L 3R' 2F2 2R2 2D' 2B 2D 3R' 3U2 F' 3U' 3F 2L2 D 2D2 2L' 2D 2F' R2 3F' 2L' 3U' 2U U 3R' D2 2L 2F2 U' 3F F2 L2 2D L 2F 2D2 2R' 2F' F2 2U' B2 2B 3F 2F' L2 2L' R2 2B2 D' 2U 2L2 B2 L' U2 2B' 2U' 2B L2 3F2 3R2 D' 2U U2 2L D2 3U
*4. *3F R' 2B2 L' 3U' L2 2L2 3F' 3R' B 3R' 3U L2 2R' 2B' 2L 3R2 2R 2D 3F2 L' R' B' 2B2 3F' D2 3F' 3R 2B2 3F' R2 3F U2 2B' 3F 3R 2F2 F' L 3U' 2B2 D' 3R2 2D2 U2 3R2 D2 2R' R' 2D' B 2L' D' 3U2 2U U 2F2 R 2D U' L2 2D 2B' 3U' 2R 3U' R2 U2 2F 3U2 2F' 3U' 2B2 3F 2U2 3F' 3U2 2U2 U' F2
*5. *3F' D2 3F 2L' 2B' 2U B' F' D2 2U 2R F' D B2 2F2 U' L' 2L 3U' 2L' 3F2 2F2 D2 B' L' 2R' 2U U' 2B 2F2 F2 2D2 3F' 2U 2L' 3F' R2 D2 3U B2 F' 2L B' 3F 2F F 2L2 2R' B 3R' 2R' 2D2 2U2 U' L' 2L2 3U' 2L B2 L' 2F L2 R2 U B2 2F F2 3U' B 3F2 L 3R' 3U L2 2F2 D 3U2 2L2 2B2 F

*7x7x7*
*1. *R U L B 2L2 3L2 R 2F 2L2 3D2 3F' 2D' 2L' 3L U2 L2 R' 3U2 2U' 3R' 2R2 2D 2U' 2L2 R2 2D 2L2 3U 2B' 3L D 2U2 3L U2 2L 2R' 2D B' D2 2U' B 3B 2D 2R2 2D2 F2 2L' 3L 3R' 2D 2L2 2R 2F' R 2D L D 3D2 3U2 L2 2D' 3R F' 3U U' 3F' 2F 3L' 3R 2B 3B 2F D' 2U2 2B 3B 2F2 2L' 3L' R 3B2 D' 3R2 D2 L2 R2 3B2 3R2 3B' 3F' 2F2 2U' B' 2F2 D 3D' 2U' B 3D' U'
*2. *B' 3F' 2U U2 3B2 3U B' 2F2 2R2 2U2 2F 2D2 B2 2B' L' U2 3F 3R2 3B' 3U 3F2 F L2 2L' 3B' 3R 2R2 2F R2 D2 3R' 2F' L2 2R2 R' D2 2B2 2F R B2 3D U' 3L' 3R2 F 3D2 F' 3D2 U' 3F' 2R' 2B2 3B2 3D' 2L' 3L2 3B2 3F 2F2 F2 L 2L' D' U 2F 3D' 2U U' 3R2 2R R 2B' 2F F' 2D 3B' 2F' R2 D2 B2 3B2 3L U2 3F' 2F2 3U' 2L 3B2 D2 2L B2 2B 3B' 2F' F2 D' 2D' 2U 3R2 2R2
*3. *3D' 3B2 D2 2L' 2B2 3B' 2L2 3D F D' L2 3L2 3R2 2R 3F L 3L2 3R' 2R2 R 3F' 3U2 3L 2R2 B2 3D2 2L' U 3L2 3R' 3D' U' 2B2 3B F' R' 2B 2D' 2U' 3B2 2F 3U' U B2 2U' 3B' R2 2B2 2F' 3L' D' U B' 2F2 L2 D' 2F R 3D' U' 3L 3R2 D' 3L' 2D' L' 2D2 3D2 3U 2L 2F' 2L' 2F2 2D2 3D U' L' 2D 2U2 2L2 3L2 U2 2F2 2D' 2B2 3B' 3F 3U' L' 2L2 3R' R 2U 3L R' 3U' R' F 3D U
*4. *L2 3L' 2R2 2B2 D' 2L' 3L 2D 2B 2R2 R' 3D2 3F' 3L 3R D2 3U L 3R' 3B2 U 2F' F 2R' B2 F 3U' 2U 3B2 L' U2 3L2 2D' 3L' D 3D 3U U2 3L 3F 2R 2F2 F' R2 B F' R U2 F' 3D 3L 2R2 3D' R' 2B2 R2 2B2 D B2 2D2 3U2 3F 2R2 3B2 3F' U2 2L' 3L' D2 2D' 2B L' 2R 2B2 2L' 2R' R' 3B' 3U2 2U F 2D2 2U U' L' 3D 3U2 2L 3D B' 2B F 3L 2R' D' 2D 2L2 2U2 3L2 3R'
*5. *2L' 3B2 3F 2F2 3L 2R2 2F2 D 3D' 3R 2F' 3U' 2L 2B' 2U' F' 2D2 3D2 3U' U 3L' 3R 2B' 3L' 3R D' 3D 3F2 2F' U' 3F2 3R2 R 2D 3F' R' F 2L 3R' F' 3U 2F' 2D' B' 2U2 L2 2L' 2R' 2B' R' B L 3B' 2F' F' D' 3L' 2D' 2R2 3F 2D' 3L 3D2 2U' 2L' 3F2 2U 2B' 3B' 2R 2B2 3R' U 3F' U 3R2 R' D 3D2 R D2 3D2 F2 2R2 B' 3D F D' U2 3F 3U F2 2D' F2 3U2 R2 2F2 3D' B' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 R F' R' U2 R F' U2 
*2. *R' U' F' R U F' U2 R' U' 
*3. *U F' R' U R U R2 F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 D' U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L B R' F' U' B D L R2 D' B 
*2. *D R2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U L R F' D F' D' B' L D R2 
*3. *U' R2 U L2 R2 D B2 D U R2 U' L B' F2 L' D2 L' D' F' L' F' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw Rw' R U' F2 U L Uw R2 Fw D' Rw' R B Uw B2 D U' L' Fw2 F Uw' U L' Rw D' Uw U2 L B Rw D2 L' B L2 Rw2 Fw F Uw2
*2. *L2 R D2 Uw Rw F' D L2 R D2 Uw' Rw' F Rw' D' Rw2 R Uw' R B' F' D2 Fw2 Uw U' R F2 L Rw' D' U' L F U' Fw' F' Uw' R2 D2 Uw2
*3. *B2 Fw D2 U Fw' Rw R2 Fw R2 Uw2 B2 F2 Rw F R' D Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw U2 Fw2 L' R2 Uw U2 L Rw R2 Fw2 F L Fw2 D U Fw2 L Rw Uw' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Rw2 R2 D' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 R' Bw2 L Rw2 F R' D2 R' Bw' Rw Bw' D2 Uw L Lw' Rw R2 F2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 B F' Rw2 R' Uw Lw' B D2 Dw Lw R2 U R F D2 L2 R2 Bw Dw' Uw Lw R U Rw' D' L Rw2 R' Dw' B'
*2. *L Bw' Lw Fw Lw' Fw' Dw2 Bw U2 Lw' D' Dw2 Uw Rw D2 U2 Lw' Uw Bw2 Fw Uw2 Bw2 Lw R Dw2 Bw Lw2 Fw R' B2 Fw2 F' Uw' Bw R' F L' F D Dw2 L Uw2 Rw2 Bw' F Lw2 F2 R F' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw Rw' F' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw'
*3. *B' Bw2 Fw2 F D2 Dw Rw Dw Rw D2 Bw' Fw2 U' Rw2 F' L Dw2 Rw R' Bw' U2 F' R2 Dw' B2 Bw Fw2 L R' D Fw2 L Lw2 R2 U2 Lw' Fw2 U Lw B2 Bw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 D B2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 F Lw Bw L Lw2 D Dw' U L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 F D' R F' R2 U2 L D F' D' L F R' 
*2. *F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L' D' B2 U2 B L B2 F' D2 R U 
*3. *B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U L F D' L B' R2 D R2 F U2 R2 
*4. *D2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D L' D' B' D F' L2 F2 L2 R D2 F2 U' 
*5. *D' B2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B F' U' R' F' L' U2 R' D L2 R2 U 
*6. *D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 B' D' B2 D' L B' F2 L' F U' 
*7. *F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 R' B2 F R2 U' L' U' F2 D L 
*8. *F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D2 B2 F U' B F2 U' F' L F2 D' R' 
*9. *L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F' R' D' U2 B' R2 U R2 U F' D2 
*10. *L' R' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 U' R' B U' B D' B F' R' D2 
*11. *B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R B' D' F R F U' B2 F' R D' 
*12. *B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 L B F' R2 U' R B R' B2 F2 
*13. *F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 F D2 R B' L2 D B2 U F2 R 
*14. *D B2 D2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 R F2 U B' L' D' L D2 F' R U' R2 
*15. *U F2 D U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R B D R2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F L B2 D2 F U B D' B2 U2 
*2. *U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 R B2 F D' B R D2 R B U 
*3. *D' U F2 D R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R' U L' R D B' F' D' F R' F2 
*4. *B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' R' B' R2 U L R2 B2 R2 
*5. *R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F' D' B2 F2 L' D' F' L2 U F2 R' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 B2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U R2 B' D' R' F L B2 R2 D U F' D2 L' 
*2. *U B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R B U2 B L' D' L B 
*3. *D B2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R F U B R U' L' D' 
*4. *B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F' U' B R U B' D2 U F' 
*5. *B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 B R D U2 B' D2 U2 L' B' F 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B R2 F' D2 R F2 R2 D' L2 R' U' 
*2. *L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' L D2 U' L U2 R2 U B' 
*3. *B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 U F2 U F R U B' F' L2 B2 R U B 
*4. *F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 F' L' D' F R' U2 L2 F' L2 
*5. *L2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U R' U L B2 D2 B F L' F' L' U2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U2 F2 U' R2 F R' F' U2 
*3. *U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F D' B U' F2 L2 D2 R' D' L' R' 
*4. *Uw F R F2 L2 R' F' D Uw L' Rw' R U Rw2 B' Uw' Rw' B Uw' R Uw B' Uw' U2 B' F Rw R D U2 B L Rw Uw U F L2 Rw2 B' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R F' U' F U2 R U' 
*3. *U R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L F' U' B F2 R F U2 L' F 
*4. *D2 F2 L U L Fw Rw' B' R Uw' U' Fw' L Uw2 U' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' F D2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L2 B Uw2 L' R U' R' D Uw' U' B' Fw D' Uw' F
*5. *Fw' U' Lw' Fw D B' R2 Dw' Uw Rw' Fw Dw2 R' F2 L' B' Fw' L2 B L' B' Bw' Lw2 D2 Lw F' D2 B' Lw Fw' F D B Lw' R B' Lw Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw D' Fw Uw2 B' R D' Uw Bw' F' U2 F D Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' R U R L' U' R U B' R B R U R' L u r 
*2. *R' U L' R L R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' l' b' 
*3. *R' U L' U' R L U R U' R' U L' U' L U R L B' b 
*4. *L R' U L U' L R U' L' U L R U R L' u' l' b 
*5. *U' R' L R' U L' R' L R B' R L B L R U' R L' r' l' b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (4,3) (-2,5) (0,1) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,3) (3,0) (0,1) (6,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,5) (5,4) (0,0)
*2. *(-3,0) (3,-3) (-3,3) (3,5) (-3,1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (-4,1) (-3,2) (0,5) (-2,2) (-4,2) (3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(4,6) (3,5) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (3,4) (2,4) (0,0)
*4. *(0,5) (0,-3) (4,0) (-3,0) (5,3) (4,0) (0,5) (0,1) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (3,4) (-1,3) (6,0) (6,2) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*5. *(-2,-4) (6,6) (0,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,3) (2,0) (0,1) (0,4) (0,3) (4,2) (2,1) (6,0) (0,3) (0,2) (2,0)


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 17, 2009)

*JunwenYao*

*2x2x2*
1. 6.56
2. (5.95)
3. (6.81)
4. 6.33
5. 6.52
Average:6.47
Pretty good.


*3x3x3*
1. 19.47
2. 21.67
3. (22.45)
4. 20.75
5. (19.08)
Average:20.63
Slowest solving.so...probably it's good.


*4x4x4*
1. (1:13.48)
2. 1:17.50
3. 1:28.00
4. 1:17.31
5. (1:30.62)
Average: 1:20.94
It's SUCK!i'm very suck.

*5x5x5*
1. (DNF) POP POP POP 3times + Locked edge 1time
2. 2:46.77
3. 2:46.55
4. 2:56.00
5. (2:44.11)
Average: 2:47.77


*3x3x3 One Handed*
1. 39.02
2. 39.16
3. 41.95
4. (34.89)
5. (DNF) My left hand can't work.
Average:40.04
Almost sub40.but i guess it's good results for me.


*Pyraminx*
1. 11.84
2. (16.89)
3. 11.20
4. 12.25
5. (8.45)
Average：11.76


*Magic*
1. (1.13)
2. 1.46
*3. DNF* 
4. 1.21
*5. DNF* Magic "BOMB!"
*Average: DNF*
It's first Magic-DNF!Cold!


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
1：43.91
Ouch!


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
4:34.11
i save my 5x5x5 part.it's cool.but suck part is 2-4reply.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 17, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow

_2x2_ - 8.66 9.08 11.61 5.68 10.80 *9.51avg* PLL skip.
_3x3_ - 24.58 25.28 22.19 26.38 26.61 *25.49avg* Got to use Mr Garron's conjugated Fperm he started a thread about earlier in the week. I've adopted this full time for now.
_4x4_ - 1.40.61 P 1.25.71 OP 1.32.56 O 1.16.31 P 1.31.50 *1.29.92avg* PLL skip on 4th.
_5X5_ - 2.50.81 2.59.95 2.43.44 2.43.22 2.50.15 *2.48.13avg*
_6x6_ - 5.39.58 O 5.51.21 OP 5.13.52 5.31.31 5.09.93 *5.28.14avg* Nice last solve. Listening to Mariah Carey's "All I want for Christmas" FTW
_7x7_ - 8.49.52 8.46.44 8.51.91 8.54.46 10.15.86 *8.51.96avg* Messed up centres doing last two quedges.
_2x2BLD_ - 1.53.58 1.23.58 DNF = *1.23.58* Two succeses!
_3x3OH_ - 1.20.80 1.16.43 1.22.56 1.12.03 1.18.44 *1.17.09avg* Good.
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.07.88* OLL parity. Started 4x4 on 32secs.
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.27.34* I'm starting to get annoyed with this. I ALWAYS sup 3.20 on 5x5 part. I had a 2.01.xy 2-4 part, with my brand new QJ.
_Clock_ - 16.34 15.93 17.68 17.71 18.00  *17.24avg* Good.
_Megaminx_ - 3.35.66 3.45.84 3.41.41 3.38.72 3.34.47 *3.38.60avg* Nice consistency for me.
_Square1_ - 58.13 51.21 40.84 55.80 56.50 *54.50avg* No Parity! 3rd I only needed one EO and one EP alg.
_Magic_ DNF 2.16 3.52+ 1.59 3.99+ *3.22avg* FAIL - no warm up. I will definately beat this avg on Master this week lol.
_Master Magic_ - 2.93 2.94 2.96 4.30 3.00 *2.97avg* I think this is PB single. First sub3avg.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.91, (3.52), (7.91), 4.29, 4.08 = 4.09
Yes! My best result for this competition I think!
*2x2 BLD:* 1:19.45, 28.50, DNF = 28.50
Woot! That was nice! Speed BLD for the win! Had a pretty nice accuracy this time 
5x5: 2:15.43, (2:40.86), 2:29.53, (2:05.86), 2:18.15 = 2:21.04
Total fail 
*3x3 OH:* 39.72, 33.81, (1:11.55), 34.97, (28.91) = 36.17
I cut my finger 
*3x3:* 12.76, (11.86), 12.79, (15.49), 14.98 = 13.51
Decent.
*4x4:* 1:15.13, 1:11.40, (1:07.34), 1:17.20+, (1:26.44) = 1:14.58
OLL parity on all 5 solves makes me slow 
2-3-4: DNF
Two switched corners at the 4x4...
*Pyra:* 13.16+, (11.18), (DNF(5.74)), 13.91, 16.43 = 14.50
Faiol.
2-5 relay: 3:49.68
New PB 
*Megaminx:* (1:50.33), 2:00.52, (2:02.18), 1:59.06, 2:01.59 = 2:00.39
Nod sub-2
*Magic:* 1.13, 1.03, 1.15, 1.05, DNF = 1.11
 That is what I average.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 17, 2009)

hihihih 

2x2:
average: 3.69 (lol what a speed... some clls, some nice layers)

3.64
3.74
3.71
4.32
3.00

2x2 BLD:
17.88 (lucky)
DNF (thirty seconds messed FL)
36.21 (pure bld, no speed)

no warmup, just take the place with results on 1st page!!!
actually 3.00 was 3.004 

square-1:
average: 22.89 (hella fast - no training )

26.05
19.32
23.03
29.87
19.09

all 19.xx had nice execution.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 17, 2009)

*Magic*
Average: 1.50

Individual Times:
1. 1.50 
2. 1.38 
3. 1.72 
4. 1.41 
5. 1.47 

_God stuff_

*2x2x2*
Average: 6.96

Individual Times:
1. 6.68 
2. 6.63 
3. 7.58 
4. (9.13) 
5. (6.34) 

_Meh. Stupid counting 7_

*3x3x3*
Average: 21.65

Individual Times:
1. 22.05 
2. 19.70 PLL skip 
3. 20.74 
4. 19.96 Lollololol NL
5. 25.81 Wrong PLL. ¬¬

_What the hell? PB average of ever, 2 sub 20s AND it was the weekly comp.  Awesome._

*4x4x4*
Average: 2:41.37

Individual Times:
1. 2:46.61 
2. 2:43.75 (P)
3. 2:24.98 (P)
4. 2:50.14 (OP)
5. DNF (Disintegration pop)

_I hate my eastsheen

_*3x3x3 BLD*
12.13.97

1. DNF (four corners)
2. *12:13.97!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
3. DNS

F*** YEAH!


----------



## Edam (Dec 17, 2009)

_3x3_: (16.13), (17.50), 16.47, 16.31, 16.78 = *16.52*
_4x4_: (1:20.05), 1:26.58, (1:39.75), 1:20.38, 1:24.22 = *1:23.73*


----------



## SebCube (Dec 17, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1:	00:43.50
2:	00:47.84
3:	00:43.52
4:	00:50.53
5:	00:47.52
Avg. 5=46.58


----------



## plechoss (Dec 17, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.94, 4.53, (4.63), (2.78), 3.90 = *4.12* baaaad
*3x3* 13.30, (12.66), 13.96, (18.00), 14.75 = *14.00* even worse than 2x2 
*3x3 OH* 21.40, 25.50, (20.78), (25.71), 21.80 = *22.90* pretty good 
*Pyraminx* 7.38, (11.27), 6.13, 8.19, (5.93) = *7.23*
*2x2 bld* 12.65(first face, cll, j perm on bottom), 6.47(guimond), DNF = *6.47*
*3x3 bld* DNF(6.39.31)- messed up M-layer  DNF(4:33.55) again 3 edges wrong  DNF (3:48.84) two flipped edges  arrghh = DNF
*square-1* (38.55), 35.59, 27.43, (24.09), 27.08 = *30.03* fail over 30 :fp


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

*2x2:*15.64, DNF, 21.71, 20.84, 18.68 = 20.41
*3x3:*35.39, 34.29, (37.73), (23.63), 35.39 = 35.02
*3x3 OH:*1:06.62, 1:55.35, 1:29.00, 1:31.91, 1:32.15 = 1:31.02 (New OH PB!)


_*~ Done with QQtimer Chrome~*_


----------



## TioMario (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not the fastest man in town but well, I want to compete too 

46.04 39.65 41.27 (36.82) (DNF) = 42.32

EDIT: I've just looked at my cube after the last solve and a hidden U perm was missing :fp
EDIT 2: Times fixed


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 17, 2009)

*2x2x2: 7.54*
6.39, (8.70), 7.71, 8.53, (6.00)
Comment: 

*3x3x3: 18.07*
19.10, (17.08), (22.79), 17.93, 17.17
Comment: PB! Those solves were beast.

*4x4x4: 1:37.16*
(1:44.42), 1:36.68, 1:38.76, 1:36.04, (1:28.77)
Comment: Good.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 52*
Solution: 2x2x2: R F' R U R U2 F' U2
2x2x3: D' L D2 L D L'
Good/bad edges: R D' R2 B' R L B L'
Finish F2L: x2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 F U2 F U' F'
OCLL: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B 
Comment: Finishing F2L was really bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2009)

TioMario said:


> I'm not the fastest man in town but well, I want to compete too


When I started competing here, I was the slowest person in most of the events I competed in. So, welcome!



TioMario said:


> I've just looked at my cube after the last solve and a hidden U perm was missing :fp
> WTF do I do?, do I make an avg of 4 and the last one is DNF? or do I put a +2 on the last time and make the avg again?



Do you mean a U perm, or a U turn? If it's a U perm, then the last one should be a DNF, and you throw that one out as your high time (making the 46.04 count). If it's just a U turn, then add +2 to the last time, which again makes it the high time, so you still throw it out, and the 46.04 counts. Either way gives you the same average (but a different one from the one you reported).


----------



## Edmund (Dec 17, 2009)

3x3
17.18
(10.70), (18.58), 16.24, 18.06, 17.23
Comment: 10 was NL and no easy x-cross pb. (i think)
no warm-up except for 2 solves, both 18's. It's midyears week so i can't really practice. ill do oh after some studying maybe

Magic
1.78
1.72, 1.77, 1.84, (2.30), (1.69)
Comment: first unofficial full magic av in forever (march 16th according to my cubemania). i just bought this one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*

Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R'
Solution: D F2 B R B' F' R' L B2 D' B2 L D' L' D L D B D' B' L2 F L F' D' L' R U2 R' D' R U2 R' L2 D2 L' D2

Regular scramble:
2x2x2: D F2 B R B' F' R'
2x cross: L B2 D' B2
Switch to inverse scramble, and use premoves L D L' for fourth pair, giving premoves (L D L' B2 D B2 L' R F B R' B' F2 D'):
3rd pair: D2 L D2 L2 D . L
4th pair: D F L' F' L
OLL: L B D B' D' L' D'
insert at .: D' R U2 R' D R U2 R'
D D' cancel before insertion; L L become L2 before OLL.

Comment: I just can't resist trying NISS. It's the most fun I've had doing fewest moves, so I keep wanting to do it, even if it's not helpful. At least my solutions are improving. And I'm getting better at it each week; I'm starting to get where I know without thinking where premoves go, which really helps.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 17, 2009)

2x2: (3.85), (5.19), 3.97, 4.53, 5.14 = 4.55

3x3: 12.77, (13.92), 12.31, 11.75, (11.29) = 12.28
I need a new cube so badly it's not even funny 

4x4: (47.73), 57.48, (59.81), 58.32, 58.59 = 58.13
Parity on last 4.

5x5: 1:53.22, (2:04.98), (1:51.80), 1:56.20, 1:56.04 = 1:55.15

234: 1:11.90

2345: 3:09.44

OH: 30.07, 29.94, (30.16), (28.88), 29.46 = 29.82

Sq-1: (16.75), (11.22), 13.62, 13.26, 14.74 = 13.87
Again, really good.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 18, 2009)

*FMC:* R2 U' R2 U D F2 D' L U L' U R' U' L U F U L' U2 L F L' U2 R U R' U' R U' (*29*)

Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R' 
2x2x3 minus edge: R2 U' R2 U D F2 D' (7)
Pseudo-Tripod: L U2 . R' F U L' U2 L F L' (17)
Leave 3 corners: U2 R U R' U' R U' (24)
Insertion at .: U' L' U R' U' L U R (32-3)

Comment: Found in 49 minutes. I found another 29 mover at about 54 minutes.

*2x2x2:* 4.65, (7.52), (4.56), 5.35, 6.79 = 5.60
*3x3x3:* (24.77), 22.66, (16.35), 20.64, 21.64 = 21.65
Comment: Interesting counting times... 
*OH:* 48.84, 57.51, (47.58), (1:03.41), 59.72 = 55.36
*5x5x5: * 3:05.52, (2:38.87), 2:59.46, (3:11.43), 3:03.02 = 3:02.67
*4x4x4: * 1:51.09, 1:53.91, (2:06.66) 1:49.68, (1:40.89) = 1:51.56


----------



## Yichen (Dec 18, 2009)

Yichen:
2x2x2: *4.22*
3.85, (5.46), 4.16, 4.65, (3.66)


3x3x3: *16.40*
(17.24), (15.82), 16.07, 16.45, 16.69


4x4x4: *1:38.37*
1:30.49, (1:30.17), 1:42.81, 1:41.81, (1:43.39).......PITY!


3x3x3 One Handed: *38.10*
40.40, (33.64), 38.40, (43.23), 35.50


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:03.55*


MegaMinx: *3:39.23*
(3:31.97), (3:47.48), 3:36.27, 3:38.99, 3:42.44


----------



## jave (Dec 18, 2009)

*3x3x3*: *29.60*
28.51
26.75
(33.59)
(25.05)
33.53

*3x3x3 OH*: *1:05.43*
(1:14.24)
1:05.14
1:10.23
1:00.93
(1:00.63)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 18, 2009)

*2x2* : 14.41, (15.03), (10.78), 14.23, 14.81 = 14.48
So much pwnage 

*3x3* : 15.65, 17.08, 17.43, (15.37), (17.78) = 16.72
Its okay.

*4x4* : 1:09.33[OP], (1:17.10), 1:12.70, 1:06.80[P], (1:06.38[O]) = 1:09.61
Just barely sub 1:10 >_> Shouldn't have done this event first

*3x3 OH* : (31.37), 32.95, (37.02), 34.56, 31.97 = 33.16
Amazing average for me  No sub 30's though

*3x3 BLD* : 3:32.79, DNF(4:00.87), 3:44.84 = 3:32.79
DNF was off by a corner cycle and 2 flipped edges. The last shoulda been way fast considering what I memorized.


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

It makes me happy that my Speedsolving.com bookmark has an icon now.

*2x2x2:* (4.96), (8.36), 4.96, 5.28, 5.94 = *5.39* Alright.
*3x3x3:* (15.58), 17.75, 17.08, 17.53, (20.97) = *17.45* Meh.
*4x4x4:* 1:06.05, 1:05.66, (1:22.97), (53.56), 1:11.90 = *1:07.87* Holy single! PLL skipped.
*5x5x5:* 1:57.66, (1:50.30), 1:57.97, (1:58.13), 1:53.09 = *1:56.24* Full sub-2, but not very good.
*6x6x6:* 3:56.00, (3:48.94), 3:55.80, (4:18.96), 4:13.81 = *4:01.87* Gross finish there...
*7x7x7:* 6:03.46, 6:15.58, (5:44.93), (6:34.61), 6:10.16 = *6:09.73* Will do better next week.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 5:00.25, DNF, 4:59.31 = *4:59.31* Lovely 
*3x3x3 OH:* 32.91, (27.46), 30.30, (43.86), 30.83 = *31.35* Nice.
*234 Relay: 1:34.53* Nice!
*2345 Relay: 3:25.47* Also nice!
*Magic:* 1.86, 2.11, 1.83, (2.94), (1.71) = *1.93* I used to be so addicted to Magic...
*Master Magic* (4.08), 4.59, 4.19, (5.30), 5.28 = *4.69* 4 teh lulz
*Megaminx:* 2:28.18, 2:27.59, (2:38.50), (2:14.86), 2:16.91 = *2:24.23* Very out of practice for Megaminx.
*Pyraminx:* (8.28), 14.19, 10.00, 13.27, (14.88) = *12.49* Okay.
*Square-1:* (25.06), 32.88, (37.86), 32.69, 33.88 = *33.15* Not bad.


----------



## janelle (Dec 18, 2009)

3x3
32.69, 33.04, 38.90, 25.86, 40.19 Avg-34.88 (σ = 2.85)


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

2x2: 5.03, 4.00, 4.02, 3.30, 3.55 = 3.86
ARGHHHH
3x3: 11.40, 12.22, 8.52, 8.91, 8.87 = 9.72
Stupid counting 11...
4x4: 48.58, 49.03, 57.39, 45.73, 52.97 = 50.20
Badness.
5x5: 1:25.93, 1:30.26, 1:19.25, 1:23.86, 1:16.95 = 1:23.01
Good.
6x6: 2:43.16, 3:03.52, 3:16.99, 2:55.55, 2:53.43 = 2:57.50
Sub 3
Pyraminx: 6.57, 9.77, 6.40, 6.67, 6.86 = 6.7
Bleh w/e
Sq-1: 32.19, 25.64, 33.01, 29.31, 1:04.58 = 31.50
Boo sq1
OH: 18.60, 16.19, 14.67, 18.32, 19.12 = 17.70
Good
2x2BLD: 12.97+, 9.11, DNF(14.59) = 9.11

2-4 relay: 55.64

2-5 relay: 2:28.54

Megaminx: 1:21.75, 1:23.39, 1:24.56, 1:25.11, 1:29.69 = 1:24.35
Meh.
3x3 MTS: 2:01.00, 1:20.82, 1:36.52, 1:20.74, 1:01.28 = 1:26.03
Heh.
3x3 Feet: 4:37.30, 2:33.59+, 3:35.21+, 3:57.13+, 3:27.28+ = 3:39.87
Lolfeet

FMC: 3x3x3 Fewest Moves = 40 moves
1. D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R' 

R' U2 R D F' R B' L B' L' F' B2 U B' U2 B U B D B D' B U B' U' B' L' B' L x' y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

= 40 moves.

Can't be bothered writing out steps.


----------



## mazei (Dec 18, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.21, 4.22, 7.85, 5.48, 5.52 = 6.28
Bad

3x3x3: 10.83, 12.20, 14.48, 13.65, 13.52 = 13.12
Bad

4x4x4: 52.86(P), 47.00, 52.57(OP), 52.99(P), 51.93(P) = 52.45
Win

5x5x5: 1:46.97, 1:35.48, 1:33.08, 1:39.51, 1:27.52 = 1:36.02
Ok

6x6x6: 3:20.64, 3:35.15, 3:25.87, 3:01.27, 3:31.30 = 3:25.94
Ok

7x7x7: 5:49.87, 5:56.32, 6:27.80

2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 1:12.91, 46.07 = 46.07
Ok

3x3x3 Blindfolded: 2:00.83, DNF, 2:45.19 = 2:00.83
Ok

4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF, 21:02.40, DNS = 21:02.40
Win

3x3x3 One Handed: 20.58, 16.82, 21.79, 22.14, 24.09 = 21.50
Win

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 36
Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R'

Solution: D2 B U B D' F2 D' F B' R' F' B U R2 U' R U' R B U' F' U B' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U2 B' U R' U' B U

3x2x2: D2 B U B D' F2 D'(7:7)
Bad Edges: F B' R' F' B(5:12)
F2L: U R2 U' R U' R(6:18)
LL: B U' F' U B' U' F2 U2 F' U' F U2 B' U R' U' B U(18:36)

Straight forward Petrus. Couldn't find anything nice as an LL.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:23.00
Fail 4x4 Edge Pairing

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:02.93
Ok

Megaminx: 1:55.02, 1:30.21, 1:31.51, 1:29.14, 1:42.97 = 1:34.90
Ok

Pyraminx: 15.10, 10.91, 8.76, 10.39, 19.40 = 12.13
Bad

Doing 7x7x7, tired after 3rd solve.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 18, 2009)

*2x2:* 2.97, 2.95, *4.54*, 4.16,* 2.87* = *3.36 *- I've been learning CLL 
*3x3:* 10.87, *10.67*, 12.30, *14.69*, 12.45 = *11.87* - 
*4x4:* *48.28*, 53.85, *1:04.74*, 57.34, 51.83 = *54.34*
*5x5:* 1:36.88, *1:53.15*, 1:47.88, *1:22.18*, 1:24.47 = *1:36.41* - Amazing  PB single was 1:28 before this 
*6x6:* 3:20.59, *3:12.95*, *3:26.91*, 3:16.73, 3:20.61 = *3:19.31*
*7x7:* 6:16.11, 5:51.62, 6:16.38, *5:47.76*, *7:05.57* = *6:08.04* 
*2x2 BLD:* 30.90, 16.26, 31.43 = *16.26* - 
*3x3 BLD: *1:48.58, DNF (2:30.78), DNF (2:26.07) = *1:48.58* - PB 
*4x4 BLD:* DNF (28:56), 21:14, 19:32 = *19:32* - Holy crap! First and seconds success! First solve was off by 7 pieces.
*3x3 Multi: 3/3* 17:13 - 
*3x3 OH:* 24.23, *19.47*, 23.61, *24.50*, 20.49 = *22.77* - Switched OH cubes and got this.. 
*3x3 MTS:* *1:13.51*, 1:46.12, *1:50.74*, 1:19.36, 1:20.17 = *1:28.55*
*3x3 WF:* 2:15.53, 2:29.45, 2:38.43, *2:05.53*, *DNF* = *2:27.77*
*2-4 relay:* *1:12.90*
*2-5 relay: 2:54.55* - splits were aproximately: 3, 12, 1:00, 1:39
*Magic:* 1.54, *1.61*, 1.53, 1.46, *1.34* = *1.51*
*Master Magic:* *6.92*, *5.43*, 5.86, 5.98, 6.12 = *5.99*
*Clock:* 15.66, 14.25, *13.08*, 15.65, *15.85* = *15.19*
*Megaminx:* 1:00.33, *1:00.02*, 1:06.31, *1:07.53*, 1:00.15 = *1.02.26* - Holy S***!!
*Pyraminx:* *8.96*, 4.17, 4.24, 5.37, *3.68* = *4.59* - sweet 
*Square1:* *33.66*, 24.10, *14.71*, 18.10, 22.49 = *21.57* - 2 parities.
*
3x3 FMC: 39*

Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R'

Solution: L' R B2 L R' U2 D R F' R2 U2 F' U2 x2 L2 U L' U2 L U' L' U' F' U F U2 R' F R U2 F U F' L F U F' U' L' U (39)

Explanation:
2x2x2: . D R F' R2 U2 F' U2 (7)
2x2x3: x2 L2 U L' U2 L U' L' (14)
rest of F2L: U' F' U F U2 R' F R U2 F U F' (26)
LL: L F U F' U' L' U (33)
At . insert M U2 M' U2 (6)
=39


----------



## janilo_139 (Dec 18, 2009)

square-1: (14.81), 14.28, 14.42, (10.00), 13.50 = 14.07

4th scramble was cp skip


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 18, 2009)

2x2: 3.97, 4.33, 4.94, 2.88, 3.33 = 3.87
Clock: 10.50, 9.68, 10.74, 9.38, 9.44 = 9.87 
Megaminx: 1:33.02, 1:58.81, 1:34.09, 1:41.56, 1:24.11 = 1:36.22
Square-1: 24.72, 21.34, 17.14, 20.20, 14.48 = 19.56 Trying out Vandenbergh, not bad 
3x3: 9.69, 13.37, 19.69, 13.92, 13.87 = 13.72 Sub-10 single, also nonlucky 
4x4: 1:17.49, 1:01.95, 1:28.97, 1:07.56, 1:16.03 = 1:13.69 ES lol.
5x5: 1:19.55, 1:41.66, 1:37.97, 1:25.47, 1:22.58 = 1:28.67 Holy crap.
Magic: 1.33, 1.69, 1.47, 1.41, 1.18 = 1.40
Master magic: 6.44, 4.97, 4.69, 6.77, 6.21 = 5.87
Pyraminx: 7.33, 6.42, 5.45, 5.62, 7.19 = 6.41
3x3OH: 21.97, 23.94, 25.64, 25.23, 22.95 = 24.04 Wow, pretty awesome.
3x3WF: 6:36.06, 4:16.66, 5:36.99, 2:56.13, 3:47.83 = 4:33.83 Whatever.
6x6: 3:25.35, 3:28.03, 3:24.39, 3:20.21, 3:20.55 = 3:23.43 
7x7: 5:09.45, 5:20.76, 4:44.65, 4:36.10, 4:52.09 = 4:55.40 
3x3MTS: 54.31, 58.31, 59.96, 1:00.33, 1:05.67 = 59.53 
2-3-4 relay: 1:35.51 -.-
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:55.64 
3x3FMC: 29 HTM
2x2BLD: 29.06, 32.21, 14.33+ = 14.33 Last one was 2 CLLs 
3x3BLD: 1:42.68, 1:48.97, 1:26.15 = 1:26.15 
3x3MultiBLD: 0/4 18:33 Off by respectively 2, 6, 2 and 2 pieces :/
5x5BLD: 32:06, DNS, DNS = 32:06 I might do the other 2, 32 is really bad...
4x4BLD: 9:17.55, DNS, DNS = 9:17.55 No way I'm going to do the other ones, this ES is killing me...

FMC solution:

Scramble:
D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R'
Solution:
D' L2 F U F' D2 F U' F' L' D' L D L2 D' F' D2 F2 L' F' D' B2 L' D' U F2 D' U2 R2
Explanation:
Start on inverse scramble.
2x2x3 block: R2 U2 D F2 U' D L B2
Edge orientation: D F L F2 D2 F
Leave 3 corners: D L2 D' L' D L D2 ... L2 D
Insert at ...: D2 F U F' D2 F U' F', 2 moves cancel.

My first sub-30 solve ever!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 18, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (10.38), 17.56, 14.57, 16.28, (22.40) = *16.14*
*3x3x3:* (57.50), (40.38), 45.74, 43.25, 55.13 = *48.04*
(Oh dear!)
*4x4x4:* 3:02.38, (3:06.96), (2:01.27), 2:50.92, 3:04.27 = *2:59.19*
*5x5x5:* 4:18.13, (4:04.83), 4:25.76, (4:50.45), 4:20.17 = *4:21.35*
*6x6x6:* (7:39.88), (10:03.63), 8:03.39, 8:43.18, 8:19.21 = *8:21.93*
(2nd solve featured OLL parity algorithm amnesia  )
*7x7x7:* 13:08.69, 11:39.67, (11:04.30), (13:21.44), 12:51.67 = *12:33.34*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (10/12 edges missed last cycle of 1), DNF (10/12 edges - 2 cycles - made a mistake and undid it but it still went wrong somehow), DNF (5/12 edges - 3 cycles - put extra objects in place to start new cycles but it didn't work well!) = *DNF* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:22.90, (1:12.06), 1:19.81, 1:32.62, (1:34.47) = *1:25.11*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:40.89*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:16.04*
*Magic:* (2.08), 3.62, 2.77, (4.59), 2.22 = *2.87*
*Clock:* (28.04), (25.58), 26.63, 26.10, 25.84 = *26.19*
*MegaMinx:* (4:09.18), 4:34.88, 4:11.38, (5:01.91), 4:38.41 = *4:28.22*
*PyraMinx:* 17.64, 18.23, 18.25, (21.18), (13.66) = *18.04*
*Square-1:* DNF (can't do parity!), DNF (another parity), 4:47.36 (finally no parity!), (6:38.11), (4:14.83) = *DNF*
(my 14 move parity alg is too complex for me to remember!)


----------



## Shortey (Dec 18, 2009)

2x2: (3.19), 5.59, (6.13), 3.41, 4.36 - 4.58
Comment: Meh... Could have been better. Learning CLL.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 18, 2009)

*2x2*= 12.45, 9.95, (12.94), (8.95), 9.45= *10.62*
lulz
*3x3*=(21.03), 21.50, 27.97, (31.55), 31.27= *26.66*
in the middle of learning lots of OLLs
*4x4*= 2:08.88, 2:07.94, 2:15.03, (2:17.97), (2:01.30)= *2:10.62*
Every solve had double [email protected]#$%^
*5x5*=(3:47.59), 4:11.03, 4;12.72, 4:12.33, (4:23.91)= *4:12.03*
That might be a PB single, I don't practice 5x5
*6x6*= 8:55.33, (DNF), 8:35.19, 9:23.06, (8:07.16)= *8:57.86*
I reeeaaallly need to get some pins to do the last mod, but even that won't help failure.
*7x7*=(14:11.64), 13:13.97, 13:09.07, 12:15.34, 13:16.45= *13:13.37*
Single PB.
*3x3 OH*= 51.97, (42.72), (1:20.09), 51.56, 48.59= *50.71*
Lol consistency. 
*2-4*= *3:02.02*
I know I fail.
*2-5*= *6:31.19*
*Magic*=2.24, 2.24, (3.36), (2.08), 2.88= 2.45
hm
*Pyraminx*=(17.34), 11.09, (10.11), 15.52, 12.62= *13.08*


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 18, 2009)

*2x2x2*
avg *5.12*
(5.86), 5.59, (1.92), 5.09, 4.67
*3x3x3*
avg *15.42*
(13.62), 13.94, 15.48, 16.83, (17.03)
*4x4x4*
avg *1:18.20*
1:17.81, (1:15.45), (1:29.78), 1:17.67, 1:19.12
*3x3x3 FM*
*48* moves, fridrich
*2x2x2BLD*
dnf, *31.41*, dnf
*3x3x3BLD*
2:35.13, *2:03.58*, 2:12.63
*2-4RELAY*
1:55.72
*MAGIC*
avg *1.44*
(1.53), 1.43, (1.34), 1.44, 1.44


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 18, 2009)

2x2 5.86, 9.15, DNF(9.03), 7.90, 9.03 = 8.69
comment that was horrid

3x3 16.42, 17.97, 17.47, 15.20, 20.77 = 17.29
comment. that was pretty bad

4x4 1:51.31, 1:25.59, 1:52.29, 1:34.16, 1:24.40 = 1:37.02
comment the 1:50's were horrid I avg like 1:20.xx

5x5 2:44.23, 2:27.92, 2:44.81, 3:13.12, 2:52.86 = 2:47.30
comment. wow that was awesome new PB avg and single

3x3 One handed 29.87, 31.77, 26.70, 34.29, 34.78 = 31.98
comment that was pretty good

2x2 Blindfolded DNF(1:05.55), 1:15.64, 1:34.80 = 1:15.64
comment. meh...

3x3 Blindfolded 3:43.56, DNF(4:04.82), 3:41.94 = 3:41.94
comment that was just bad!
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay. 2:14.22
comment meh should have been better

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay. 5:26.94
comment That sucked!

clock 19.39, 21.51, 11.89, DNF(13.86), 15.06 = 18.65
comment that was also horrid

Megaminx 1:57.59, 2:15.07, 2:31.87, 2:21.61, 2:08.37 = 2:15.01 
Comment YAY! for the sub 2! but the rest all failed


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 19, 2009)

2x2: 5.43, (6.31), (4.58), 5.53, 4.58 = 5.18
3x3: 15.15, (14.66), (16.65), 15.47, 15.03 = 15.22
4x4: (1:35.86), 1:19.88, 1:10.71, (1:09.11), 1:16.15 = 1:15.58
5x5: 2:02.96, 1:56.56, 2:03.90, (1:42.96), (2:17.68) = 2:01.14
6x6: 4:48.53, 5:01.18, (4:18.94), (5:05.59), 4:29.41 = 4:46.37
7x7: 6:31.78, (6:15.75), 6:26.91, (6:59.05), 6:18.97 = 6:25.89
2BLD: 39.00, 34.36, DNF = 34.36
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:58.72 = 2:58.72
Multi: 2/4 23:59 [apparently I forgot to do edge orientation on the last cube...]
OH: 35.40, (26.43), 37.56, (38.83), 32.75 = 35.24
Match: 2:07.93, (1:25.86), 1:43.77, 2:47.94, (2:53.43) = 2:13.21
FM: 32
234: 1:47.88
2345: 4:05.56
Magic:
Master Magic:
Clock: 14.68, (15.36), (13.77), 14.19, 15.34 = 14.77
Megaminx: 2:15.66, (2:01.31), (2:39.11), 2:32.30, 2:26.61 = 2:24.79
Pyraminx: 8.96, 10.63, (14.96), (8.65), 10.55 = 10.05

Fewest Moves:
Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' F L' B' D F' D' B R' 
Solution: F' U2 F2 B L2 D U' R U2 R2 L' U2 L U L' U2 R2 U' R' L2 U' L' D' L' B' L R2 D U' B' D' U (32)
Explanation:
2x2x2: F' U2 F2 B L2 (5|5)
NISS--switch to inverse scramble with premoves L2 B' F2 U2 F
2x2x3: U' D B U D' R2 (6|11)
Cross: L' B L (3|14)
Keyhole F2L: D L U L' (4|18)
ZBLL: L' R U R2 U2 L U' L' U2 L R2 U2 R' U D' (14|32)

Found this pretty quickly, didn't find much else worthwhile. Inverse scramble looked interesting, but I didn't see anything to do.


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 19, 2009)

*3x3 mts*: *2:08.11*2:13.06, (DNF), (1:26.15), 1:57.84, 2:13.43

*3x3*: *31.59* 29.96, 28.79, (24.10), 36.04, (42.10)

*2x2*: *9.31* (7.55), 9.11, 9.35, (10.04), 9.48

*3x3 OH*: *1:28.17* (1:13.41), 1:29.59, 1:33.28, 1:21.66, (1:36.10)

*4x4*: *2:10.47* 2:13.91, (1:56.61), 2:19.82, 1:57.69, (2:20.75)

*2x2+3x3+4x4*: *3:07.50*

*3x3 fewest moves*: *68*
solution: 2x2x2 block: F2 U2 L F2 u2 L2 U' L u2 U2 L' U L 
2x2x3 block: R U R' y' U L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L
good bad edges: y2 L F L'
finishing f2l: y' U' L' U' L U' L' U L y' L' U' L U2 L' U' L y'
oll: l' U' L U R U' L' U
pll: x' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Dec 19, 2009)

3x3: 15.88, (17.75), 17.13, 16.00, (15.88) = 16.34

Comment: Pretty average.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 19, 2009)

*2x2:* (7.00) 8.33 8.05 (13.53) 9.38 => 8.59

*3x3:* 21.44 21.55 (24.66) 22.47 (20.98) => 21.82

*4x4:* 1:31.24 (1:32.67) 1:28.05 (1:21.42) 1:30.86 => 1:30.05

*5x5:* 4:49.77 (3:59.22) 4:54.61 (5:07.52) 4:06.55 => 4:36.98

*3x3 OH:* 45.47 (34.80) (49.80) 42.59 46.81 => 44.96

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:03.23

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 6:19.61

*Magic:* 1.89 1.48 (2.59) 1.55 (1.38) => 1.64


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 9.81, 13.90, (17.93), (9.05), 12.80 = 12.17
*3x3x3*: (21.59), 22.52, 27.65, 28.71, (31.05) = 26.30

*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:49.56, DNF(3:10.36), DNF(2:14.58) = 2:49.56
At least I got a sub-3:00. Second was off by two twisted corners. I gave up after I forgot CP on the last solve.

*Magic*: (3.11), 2.03, 1.93, (1.88), 2.96 = 2.31


----------



## Lumej (Dec 20, 2009)

Lumej

*2x2:* 14.48, 11.85, (15.30), (9.62), 12.41 = 12.91
*3x3:* 26.13, (24.47), 26.55, (27.52), 26.62 = 26.44
*4x4:* (1:41.38), 1:55.62, 2:19.69, (2:33.71), 2:15.51 = 2:10.27
_First oneB, third one: wrong centers, fourth one: very weird edges_
*5x5:* 4:02.27, 4:09.05, (4:56.14), 3:46.98, (3:21.12) = 3:59.43
_new single PB_
*3x3oh:* 1:06.60, (1:00.47), 1:22.28, (1:46.66), 1:13.31 = 1:14.06
_PB _
*234:* 2:57.02
*2345:* 7:03.60
*sq-1:* 3:21.80, (1:32.96), (4:14.80), 3:35.85, 2:06.34 = 3:01.33


----------



## Toad (Dec 20, 2009)

*2x2:* (6.18), (8.72), 8.19, 6.90, 7.15 =*7.41*
Started using stackmat for all my 2x2 now hence slightly slower times...

*3x3:* 21.39, 21.67, (17.09), (30.16), 19.09 =*20.72*
Not a bad average… The 30 was a pop and no solves were lucky.

*3x3 OH:* (39.92), 41.23, (51.86), 42.00, 44.49 =*42.57*
Pretty average... None lucky, 52 was just bad lol...

*4x4:* 1:49.86, (2:23.45), (1:43.16), 2:04.58, 1:45.56 =*1:53.33*
Shame about counting sup2... Robert Yau on msn saying things like "gr…. 58" didn't help the situation...

*5x5:* 5:41.57, 5:17.59, 5:03.72, (6:04.07), (4:39.86) =*5:20.96*
I can hardly scramble this thing let alone solve it!! 

*2 - 4 Relay: 2:23.20*
Very nice  Messed up centres on 4x4 though...

*2 - 5 Relay: 7:36.32*
5x5 = LOLS 

*Pyraminx:* 14.41, 20.74, (10.77), 12.72+, (22.67) =*15.96*
LOL!! Best fail average ever!!
1st - Wrong LL alg.
2nd - Dropped minx on the floor. *LOL*
3rd - Average solve
4th - Tip fail
5th - Pop


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2009)

FMC: 30 moves

Blocks: B'R2F'R2D
more blocks: F'B'D'R2FD2F2B2
F2L: B2RBR2U'RU2B
COLL: LU2L'F'ULUL'U'FU'

Full solution:
B'R2F'R2D F'B'D'R2F D2F2RBR2 U'RU2BL U2L'F'UL UL'U'FU'

2x2x2 6.43, 7.42, 4.42, 9.35, 7.74

3x3x3 19.66, 24.05, 20.12, 18.46, 24.14

4x4x4 1:24.76, 1:35.88, 1:22.86, 1:21.16, 1:27.95


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 20, 2009)

333: 29.83, 20.63, 22.53, 22.44, 26.31 = 23.76
Comments: I fail.


----------



## PeterV (Dec 20, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 11.63, (13.16), 8.88, 8.97, (7.49) = *9.83 avg.*

3x3x3: (26.66), (52.78), 26.80, 33.00, 29.42 = *29.74 avg.*

4x4x4: (2:24.36), 2:57.17, (DNF), 2:41.83, DNF = *DNF*

2-4 Relay: *3:23.59*

2-5 Relay: *9:05.55*

Magic: (1.54), 1.51, 1.50, 1.53, (1.48) = *1.51 avg.*


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 20, 2009)

*3x3:* 28.00, (19.69), 27.86, 26.00, (28.15)=27.86-Absolute crap. I usually average 22, but my cube grinds my gears. My stickers are bad; I have the entire orange side missing, red center missing, a yellow and blue corner. Lovin' my new stackmat though.
*4x4:* 2:23.34 (NP), 2:27.50 (NP), (2:14.97 (NP)), (2:45.25 (P)), 2:25.18 (NP)=2:25.34-PB average
*3x3 OH:* 1:04.03, 59.15, (56.91), 58.41, 1:08.16=1:00.53. V Perm absolutely killed me, as I don't know it yet. Woulda been first sub-1 avg...

Are the rankings still being done?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 21, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 21.21, 18.08, 23.07, 17.14, 14.96 = *18.81*
*3x3:* 51.21 50.12 44.04 45.93 47.67 = *47.91*
*2-4Rel: = 4:47.42* Sigh 

Blind without memo 
*4x4:* 5:08.48 5:41.23 5:39.67 5:15.23 5:01.23 = *5:21.13*
*5x5:* 10:40.74 9:45.69 10:31.64 9:19.90 13:08.92 = *10:19.36*

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 36.80 41.59 26.81 = *26.81* 
*3x3BLD:* 1:41.58 2:22.38 dnf (1:42) = *1:41.58* 
*4x4BLD:* 10:40 9:28 dnf (9:42) = *9:28*  
The third was a 3-cycle edges off
*5x5BLD:* dnf (25:10) dnf (22:37) dnf (21:14) = *DNF*
Continuing the speed race  
The first was the first time I tried reorienting centres. Correct bar the
reorientation  The others did not need that but was a little off, going
to fast.


----------



## d-man (Dec 21, 2009)

3X3X3: 23.04;(22.13);22.92;(23.80);22.61
Average is 22.86s


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 22, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 17.00, (18.52), 16.00, 16.70, (11.88) = *16.57* lolfail.
*3x3x3BLD:* (DNF), 40.02, (34.94) = *34.94* Not bad.


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 22, 2009)

2x2

1) (03.18)
2) (02.36)
3) 03.05
4) 02.44(LBL,PLL Skip)
5) 03.14(Lock up when doing XLL)
*=2.88*
.. Not bad..


----------



## mazei (Dec 22, 2009)

Villes back!!! Yeeeha!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2009)

Hooray! Ville's back!


Ville Seppänen said:


> *3x3x3BLD:* (DNF), 40.02, (34.94) = *34.94* Not bad.


Wow, is he ever back!


----------



## Weston (Dec 22, 2009)

*2x2 * 3.56, 9.03, 4.47, 2.90, 3.72 = 3.92 

*3x3 *11.88, 14.11, 10.25, 10.69, 12.66 = 11.71

*4x4* 58.33, 1:17.21, 1:10.33, 1:24.91, 1:07.44 = 1:11.66

*3x3 OH* 18.47, 23.86, 20.30, 20.05, 20.77 = 20.37

*square-1* 23.81, 24.97, 29.31, 34.66, 24.59 = 26.29


I have no idea how that happened on 2H 3x3. Wtf. Oh yeah, and the OH was pretty decent. 2x2 sucked.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 10.11, 11.83, 8.02, 11.55, 9.09 = *10.25*
*3x3x3:* 22.38, 20.59, 26.33, 23.97, 27.88 = *24.23*
*4x4x4:* 1:47.71 [OP], 1:44.41 [P], 1:32.22 [P], 1:44.96 [OP], 1:28.78 = *1:40.53*
*5x5x5:* 2:23.27, 2:40.84, 2:34.86, 2:47.25, 2:33.00 = *2:36.23*
*6x6x6:* 4:50.22 [P], 5:02.17, 5:54.69, 6:00.06 [OP], DNF [31:07.63, 15:38] = *5:38.97*
Comment: Had a horrible pop on the PLL of the third one; it was about to be sub-5 before the pop. After that I just couldn’t concentrate. The BLD solve was almost a UWR. It was very easy, though - I didn't check, it might have been a lucky scramble. Unfortunately, I recalled two images out of order and got 3 obliques wrong.  So close to a really nice solve.
*7x7x7:* 7:37.28, 7:22.58, 7:25.64, 8:23.51, DNF [51:34.05, 24:19] = *7:48.81*
Comment: BLD solve was very sad. I reoriented, and I never realized I had chosen a parity orientation, so I could never have solved it. I finished off by 4 centers, 4 central edges, 7 inner + centers, 4 outer + centers, and 3 inner wings. I really thought it was solved, too – very disappointing.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 33.69, 28.81, 36.34 = *28.81*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:37.65, 1:51.40, DNF [1:27.75] = *1:37.65*
Comment: Third solve was pretty scrambled – I was going too fast and messed up a BH corner algorithm. I knew it at the time, but I also knew it was fast, so I just kept going and hoped I got it right. I didn’t. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:56.60 [5:53], 7:51.79 [3:37], DNF [10:03.19, 4:35] = *7:51.79*
Comment: Third solve was off by just 2 center pieces – apparently I memorized correctly but cycled the wrong direction.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:29.30 [9:09], DNF [14:48.10, 7:20], DNF [19:03.37, 8:59] = *17:29.30*
Comment: I’ve been doing very badly lately on big cubes. The first one was nice in that reorienting the cube gave 11 solved center pieces, including the 4 X centers on the bottom. I forgot to explicitly memorize the orientation, so I had to recall it visually. I glanced at the timer when I finished figuring out the orientation – it was exactly one minute. So I think I’m still taking too long to reorient – I need to find a way to speed that up. The second one was off by 4 corners, 5 centrals, and 6 wings – it seemed I undid a setup incorrectly, based on the corners. The third one was off by 6 wings; I memorized the letter A twice, and so I had to guess which one was wrong. I guessed incorrectly. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 18:25.34 [11:05]
Comment: Well, at least I got them all. Memorization was pretty fast for me; I was trying to go fast, and it was working. (It helped that the scrambles were somewhat easy, too.) But unfortunately I had a couple of very bad memory recall pauses, which really slowed me down in execution. Surely I can do better than this!
3x3x3 OH: 44.46, 41.83, 45.30, 45.91, 1:37.11 = 45.22
Comment: On the last one, I forgot the V perm. OH and WF are especially hard when you’re relearning OLLs and PLLs!
3x3x3 WF: 1:50.43, 2:39.00, 1:53.43, 2:46.05, 1:49.58 = 2:07.62
Comment: Yes, both of the bad ones were me forgetting PLLs – my new R perms.
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:25.38, 1:22.36, 1:20.03, 1:13.59, 1:11.83 = 1:18.66
2-4 relay: 2:10.46 [P]
2-5 relay: 5:17.61 [P]
Magic: 4.34, 1.96, 1.72, 1.71, 1.71 = 1.80
Master Magic: 4.25, 3.83, 5.25, 4.66, 3.81 = 4.25
Clock: 18.43, 18.88, 18.84, 17.80, 20.56 = 18.72
MegaMinx: 3:01.77, 3:12.28, 2:55.90, 2:55.67, 3:01.22 = 2:59.63
Pyraminx: 12.06, 18.56, 14.84, 14.84, 15.08 = 14.92
Square-1: 1:05.36 [P], 44.75, 1:21.09, 58.61 [P], 1:07.19 = 1:03.72
Comment: Obviously, I need to find some time to practice. I hate how quickly you can lose it on square-1 if you don’t practice.
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37 moves
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.*


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

*3x3:*
1.46.38
2.42.88
3.42.78 (I am disgusted at this solve. I got an X-Cross, and only 10 hundredths of a second better.... )
4.40.56
5.43.62

OK Times for me.
STILL CAN'T BEAT THAT 33 PB!!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2009)

3x3x3:
(24.37), 27.10, 25.79, 25.66, (34.65)
Avg 3/5= 26.18 seconds

3x3x3 OH:
1:07.60
1:03.78
(1:02.71)
1:05.22
(2:00.28)
Avg 3/5= 1:05.53

2x2x2:
11.82, 12.99, (10.56), (22.26), 15.89
Avg 3/5= 13.57 seconds

Comments:
3x3x3:
On the last solve (34.65) my F2L lookahead was terrible.

3x3x3 OH:
On the last solve (2:00.28) I had a servere case of one hand amnesia with OLL.

2x2x2:
On the second last solve (22.26) I applied the wrong PBL alg.

Overall, I am very pleased.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2009)

Mats B
*Multi: * 4/4 = 4 in 25:18 (17:18).
@Mike: Now I see I should have added a fifth  
Rather slow memo (I did not want 0 again) but ok 
execution, as there were a fair amount of twisted 
corners and flipped edges (but maybe those take
more time to memorize than to solve).


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

@Mike: have you noticed your 4/4 was 8 seconds faster than my 0/4? Your memo was similar too. So that means we are just as fast at memo'ing and solving 3x3. Why are you so incredibly fast at bigcubes then? 

@Mats: Accuracy is more important than time. Don't worry


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> *2x2 BLD:* 30.90, 16.26, 31.43 = *16.26* -
> *3x3 BLD: *1:48.58, DNF (2:30.78), DNF (2:26.07) = *1:48.58* - PB
> *4x4 BLD:* DNF (28:56), *21:14*, DNS yet. - Holy crap! First success! First solve was off by 7 pieces.
> *3x3 Multi: 3/3* 17:13 -


Wow, you really did have excellent results in all BLD events!!!
PB:s everywhere


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

Mats, say goodbye to your NRs, you'll be losing them soon


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2 BLD:* 30.90, 16.26, 31.43 = *16.26* -
> ...



Thanks! This last week it suddenly felt a lot easier to memorize for some reason. 

And.. yeah.. What Maarten said.


----------



## Stini (Dec 23, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.30 7.78 (4.84) 7.00 (8.61) = 7.36
3x3x3: 16.64 17.17 17.50 (17.72) (16.00) = 17.10
4x4x4: 1:15.61 1:16.05 (1:09.38) (1:34.91) 1:24.55 = 1:18.74
5x5x5: 2:22.36 (2:12.31) 2:28.56 2:19.88 (2:29.64) = 2:23.60
6x6x6: 4:59.52 (6:05.97) 5:04.86 5:02.30 (4:55.73) = 5:02.23
7x7x7: 7:41.48 (7:30.51) 7:55.77 7:53.15 (8:12.12) = 7:50.13
3x3x3-OH: 32.31 (27.09) 36.89 (38.58) 33.45 = 34.22
FMC: 30 HTM
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:55.42
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:35.69
Magic: 1.97 1.53 (2.18) 1.33 (1.31) = 1.61
Master Magic: (4.20) (6.84) 4.62 4.73 4.24 = 4.53
Clock: (14.56) (22.50) 16.08 15.47 17.67 = 16.41
Megaminx: 2:55.24 (2:29.06) 3:09.54 (3:26.47+) 2:36.30 = 2:53.69
Pyraminx: 9.80 (9.78) (15.34) 12.94 13.09 = 11.94

FMC-solution F' U2 L2 F' U2 R F' B' U R' U' R2 U' R B' U2 B' U2 B2 L' U2 R U' L U R' U L' U L

Nothing complicated really, that ZBLL case was just recently taught me by Kenneth.


----------



## Micael (Dec 23, 2009)

*2x2x2 BLD:* 58:89, 58:86, 1:30.03 = 58:86
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:02.91, DNF, 2:19.00 = 2:02.91
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 multi BLD:* 6/10 = 2 in 42:49.32 (28:29.69)

I stuggled this week. At least, I am glad to see many nice multi BLD results from others. It becomes more popular.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> @Mike: have you noticed your 4/4 was 8 seconds faster than my 0/4? Your memo was similar too. So that means we are just as fast at memo'ing and solving 3x3. Why are you so incredibly fast at bigcubes then?



I don't see it that way. Instead, I'm asking myself, "Why am I so incredibly slow at 3x3x3, and why is everyone else so slow at bigcubes?" 

And my 4/4 was very slow on execution, because of memory pauses. I must have been stuck for at least a minute and a half on the edges of the third cube because I couldn't remember them.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 23, 2009)

2x2x2: 6.91, 8.30, (6.33), (8.49), 6.80 = 7.34
Average

3x3x3: (19.90), 19.60, (13.84), 17.81, 17.80 = 18.40
Average

4x4x4: 1:18.16, 1:16.65, 1:21.67, (1:33.56), (1:15.32) = 1:18.83
Very good

2x2x2BLD: 1:09.86, 50.81, 45.18 = 45.18
Average

3x3x3BLD: 3:09.42, 3:45.28, DNF = 3:09.42
Pretty good

MultiBLD: 2/2 11:40.46
Only had time to do a 2 cube effort

OH: (44.64), 40.03, 41.84, (37.70), 42.04 = 41.30
Good. Done about 100 OH solves this week and improved 10of12 from 43 to 39

MTS: (1:13.18), 1:12.86, (1:04.89), 1:11.12, 1:04.91 = 1:09.63

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:54.94

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:56.92

Pyraminx: 10.83, (11.47), 10.08, 11.39, (9.16) = 10.77
Haven't solved pyraminx for over a week. Just did the 5 solves


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 13.93, 14.51, (15.83), 12.44, (11.28) = *13.63*
Well that happens without practice.

*3x3:* 25.88, 30.09, (24.22), 29.21, (34.11) = *28.39*
Well sub 30 atleast.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 2:10.13, DNS = *2:10.13*

*3x3 OH:* (1:00.40), 1:04.44, 1:07.92, 1:01.06, (1:17.18) = *1:04.47*
Best average ever.

*Pyraminx:* 27.13, 20.24, (33.95), (14.94), 28.97 = *25.45*
Hah got yesterday and just made my own way of solving. A bit slow tho.

*Fewest Moves:* *52 Moves*
Pretty standard. 30 move F2L then it went bad. Leaving this motel now mighht post solution later.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 23, 2009)

fmc: D2 B2 D' B' U F2 U2 L F2 D R2 D' L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 U' L' B' L U' B2 U D' (*27*)

found with NISS (1 level): 
2x2x3 pseudo block on normal scramble: D2 B2 D' B' U F2 (6)
Switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [F2 U' B D B2 D2] then solve with
2x2x3 block: D (1)
F2L minus edge: U' B2 U L' B L (7)
Last F2L edge: U L.F2 D R2 D' F2 L' U2 (16), leaving 3 corners
pre-move correction F2 U' B D B2 D2 (22)
at dot insert commutator [L B2 L', F2], 3 moves cancel
Gus


----------



## chahupping (Dec 24, 2009)

2x2 = 11.02
11.42,10.44,(10.11),(11.66),11.19

3x3 : 20.12
17.75,23.05,19.78,17.14,22.86

3x3 OH : 32.38
33.23, 26.05 ,27.91 ,38.47 ,36.25 

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:20.38

4x4 : 1:35.46
1:34.92, (1:45.70) ,(1:25.91) ,1:40.30 ,	1:31.16

5x5: 2:53.06
3:05.41 ,(2:39.88) ,3:04.64 ,	2:48.81 ,2:45.73


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

*It's Christmas Eve...**

Happy Holidays Everyone!*

*2x2x2*

5.38, (6.16), (4.82), 6.08, 5.36 -- *Average 3/5: 5.61*

*3x3x3*
(11.92), (16.85), 15.43, 16.07, 12.25 -- I got the Christmas Time!!!
*
Average 3/5: 14.58*

*4x4x4*
1:26.81, (1:23.57), (1:38.97), 1:34.67, 1:30.27 -- *Average 3/5: 1:30.58*
--OP,------- NP,----- PP,----- NP,----- PP.


*3x3x3 OH*
39.85, (33.07), (40.48), 39.77, 35.18 -- *Average 3/5: 38.27*


*2-3-4 Relay:* 1:52.25 (6-16-90 splits)

Every average has yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.56 8.27 6.05 10.21 6.52
3x3x3: 23.65 26.71 23.46 22.52 26.86
4x4x4: 1:28.34 1:32.25 1:20.00 1:14.08 1:25.66
5x5x5: 2:16.86 2:13.31 2:14.38 2:31.90 2:29.72
6x6x6: 4:28.27 4:38.63 5:00.30 4:33.52 4:32.36
7x7x7: 7:10.27 7:04.34 7:48.91 6:37.93 6:30.18
222bf: DNF 68.66 36.68
333bf: DNF DNF DNF
3330h: 36.56 33.83 38.38 40.36 46.94
333mts: 1:05.44 1:51.78 1:16.47 1:06.94 1:34.16
234: 1:47.46
2345: 4:17.83

3,4,5,6,7 were done outside in the snow so they are slightly slower than normal


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2009)

*Results week 51*

Wohoa! That was a lot of points! 

We now consider this competition closed and the result final.

Congratulations both to Maarten and Simon, those were real good efforts!

*2x2x2*(42)

 2.88 onionhoney
 3.06 DavidWoner
 3.36 SimonWestlund
 3.70 KwS Pall
 3.86 fazrulz
 3.88 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.92 Weston
 4.09 Yes, We Can!
 4.12 plechoss
 4.22 Yichen
 4.45 Morten
 4.55 MTGjumper
 5.12 zaub3rfr4g
 5.18 Tim Reynolds
 5.39 elimescube
 5.60 MistArts
 5.61 IamWEB
 6.28 mazei
 6.47 JunwenYao
 6.96 Musli4brekkies
 7.20 fanwuq
 7.34 kinch2002
 7.36 Stini
 7.41 randomtoad
 7.45 AvGalen
 7.54 Cyrus C.
 8.59 Evan Liu
 8.69 Rubiks560
 9.31 blizzardmb
 9.51 jamesdeanludlow
 9.83 PeterV
 10.25 Mike Hughey
 10.62 anythingtwisty
 11.02 chahupping
 12.17 aronpm
 12.91 Lumej
 13.57 Zane_C
 13.63 Inf3rn0
 14.48 Hyprul 9-ty2
 16.14 msemtd
 18.81 MatsBergsten
 20.41 iSpinz
*3x3x3 *(47)

 9.73 fazrulz
 11.74 Weston
 11.87 SimonWestlund
 12.28 MTGjumper
 13.12 mazei
 13.51 Yes, We Can!
 13.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.00 plechoss
 14.58 IamWEB
 15.22 Tim Reynolds
 15.42 zaub3rfr4g
 16.34 AdvanceFIN
 16.40 Yichen
 16.52 Edam
 16.57 Ville Seppänen
 16.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 17.10 Stini
 17.18 Edmund
 17.29 Rubiks560
 17.45 elimescube
 18.07 Cyrus C.
 18.40 kinch2002
 20.13 chahupping
 20.63 JunwenYao
 20.72 randomtoad
 21.28 fanwuq
 21.65 MistArts
 21.82 Evan Liu
 24.23 Mike Hughey
 24.61 AvGalen
 25.41 jamesdeanludlow
 26.18 Zane_C
 26.29 aronpm
 26.43 Lumej
 26.91 anythingtwisty
 27.29 lilkdub503
 28.29 jave
 28.39 Inf3rn0
 29.74 PeterV
 31.60 blizzardmb
 31.89 CubesOfTheWorld
 34.88 janelle
 35.02 iSpinz
 43.09 CitricAcid
 46.29 SebCube
 47.91 MatsBergsten
 48.04 msemtd
*4x4x4*(35)

 50.19 fazrulz
 52.45 mazei
 54.34 SimonWestlund
 58.13 MTGjumper
 1:07.87 elimescube
 1:09.61 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:11.66 Weston
 1:13.69 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:14.58 Yes, We Can!
 1:15.58 Tim Reynolds
 1:18.20 zaub3rfr4g
 1:18.74 Stini
 1:18.83 kinch2002
 1:20.94 JunwenYao
 1:23.73 Edam
 1:24.67 AvGalen
 1:25.19 fanwuq
 1:29.92 jamesdeanludlow
 1:30.05 Evan Liu
 1:30.58 IamWEB
 1:33.85 chahupping
 1:37.02 Rubiks560
 1:37.16 Cyrus C.
 1:38.37 Yichen
 1:40.53 Mike Hughey
 1:51.56 MistArts
 1:53.33 randomtoad
 2:10.27 Lumej
 2:10.47 blizzardmb
 2:10.62 anythingtwisty
 2:25.34 lilkdub503
 2:46.83 Musli4brekkies
 2:59.19 msemtd
 5:21.13 MatsBergsten
 DNF PeterV
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:23.01 fazrulz
 1:28.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:36.02 mazei
 1:36.41 SimonWestlund
 1:55.15 MTGjumper
 1:56.24 elimescube
 2:01.14 Tim Reynolds
 2:20.32 AvGalen
 2:21.04 Yes, We Can!
 2:23.60 Stini
 2:36.23 Mike Hughey
 2:47.30 Rubiks560
 2:48.13 jamesdeanludlow
 2:49.77 JunwenYao
 2:53.06 chahupping
 3:02.67 MistArts
 3:59.43 Lumej
 4:11.80 anythingtwisty
 4:21.35 msemtd
 4:36.98 Evan Liu
 5:20.96 randomtoad
10:19.36 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:57.50 fazrulz
 3:19.31 SimonWestlund
 3:23.43 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:25.94 mazei
 4:01.87 elimescube
 4:34.84 AvGalen
 4:46.37 Tim Reynolds
 5:02.23 Stini
 5:28.14 jamesdeanludlow
 5:38.97 Mike Hughey
 8:21.93 msemtd
 8:57.86 anythingtwisty
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:55.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:08.04 SimonWestlund
 6:09.73 elimescube
 6:25.89 Tim Reynolds
 6:57.51 AvGalen
 7:48.81 Mike Hughey
 7:50.13 Stini
 8:51.96 jamesdeanludlow
12:33.34 msemtd
13:13.16 anythingtwisty
 DNF mazei
*3x3 one handed*(33)

 17.70 fazrulz
 20.37 Weston
 21.50 mazei
 22.78 SimonWestlund
 22.90 plechoss
 24.04 trying-to-speedcube...
 29.82 MTGjumper
 31.35 elimescube
 31.98 Rubiks560
 32.46 chahupping
 33.16 Hyprul 9-ty2
 34.22 Stini
 35.24 Tim Reynolds
 36.17 Yes, We Can!
 38.10 Yichen
 38.27 IamWEB
 38.43 AvGalen
 40.04 JunwenYao
 41.30 kinch2002
 42.57 randomtoad
 44.96 Evan Liu
 45.22 Mike Hughey
 50.71 anythingtwisty
 55.36 MistArts
 1:00.53 lilkdub503
 1:04.47 Inf3rn0
 1:05.53 Zane_C
 1:06.93 jave
 1:14.06 Lumej
 1:18.56 jamesdeanludlow
 1:25.11 msemtd
 1:28.18 blizzardmb
 1:31.02 iSpinz
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 2:07.62 Mike Hughey
 2:27.80 SimonWestlund
 3:39.87 fazrulz
 4:33.83 trying-to-speedcube...
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 6.47 plechoss
 9.11 fazrulz
 14.33 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.26 SimonWestlund
 17.88 KwS Pall
 26.81 MatsBergsten
 28.50 Yes, We Can!
 28.81 Mike Hughey
 31.41 zaub3rfr4g
 34.36 Tim Reynolds
 36.68 AvGalen
 45.18 kinch2002
 46.07 mazei
 1:15.64 Rubiks560
 1:23.58 jamesdeanludlow
 1:30.03 Micael
 2:10.13 Inf3rn0
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 34.94 Ville Seppänen
 1:26.15 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:37.65 Mike Hughey
 1:41.58 MatsBergsten
 1:48.58 SimonWestlund
 2:00.83 mazei
 2:02.91 Micael
 2:03.58 zaub3rfr4g
 2:49.56 aronpm
 2:58.72 Tim Reynolds
 3:09.42 kinch2002
 3:32.79 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:41.94 Rubiks560
 4:59.31 elimescube
12:13.97 Musli4brekkies
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF msemtd
 DNF plechoss
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 7:51.79 Mike Hughey
 9:17.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 9:28.00 MatsBergsten
19:32.00 SimonWestlund
21:02.40 mazei
 DNF Micael
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

17:29.30 Mike Hughey
32:06.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

4/4 Mike Hughey
4/4 MatsBergsten
3/3 SimonWestlund
2/2 kinch2002
6/10 Micael
2/4 Tim Reynolds
0/4 trying-to-speedcube...
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 59.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:09.63 kinch2002
 1:18.66 Mike Hughey
 1:19.19 AvGalen
 1:26.03 fazrulz
 1:28.55 SimonWestlund
 2:08.11 blizzardmb
 2:13.21 Tim Reynolds
*2-3-4 Relay*(26)

 55.64 fazrulz
 1:11.90 MTGjumper
 1:12.90 SimonWestlund
 1:23.00 mazei
 1:34.53 elimescube
 1:35.51 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:47.46 AvGalen
 1:47.88 Tim Reynolds
 1:52.25 IamWEB
 1:54.94 kinch2002
 1:55.42 Stini
 1:55.72 zaub3rfr4g
 2:03.23 Evan Liu
 2:03.55 Yichen
 2:07.88 jamesdeanludlow
 2:10.46 Mike Hughey
 2:14.22 Rubiks560
 2:20.38 chahupping
 2:23.20 randomtoad
 2:57.02 Lumej
 3:02.02 anythingtwisty
 3:07.50 blizzardmb
 3:23.59 PeterV
 3:40.89 msemtd
 4:47.42 MatsBergsten
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:28.54 fazrulz
 2:54.55 SimonWestlund
 2:55.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:02.93 mazei
 3:09.44 MTGjumper
 3:25.47 elimescube
 3:49.68 Yes, We Can!
 4:05.56 Tim Reynolds
 4:17.83 AvGalen
 4:35.69 Stini
 4:56.92 kinch2002
 5:17.61 Mike Hughey
 5:26.94 Rubiks560
 5:27.34 jamesdeanludlow
 6:19.61 Evan Liu
 6:31.19 anythingtwisty
 7:03.60 Lumej
 7:36.32 randomtoad
 8:16.04 msemtd
 9:05.55 PeterV
*Magic*(16)

 1.11 Yes, We Can!
 1.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.44 zaub3rfr4g
 1.46 Musli4brekkies
 1.51 SimonWestlund
 1.51 PeterV
 1.61 Stini
 1.64 Evan Liu
 1.78 Edmund
 1.80 Mike Hughey
 1.93 elimescube
 2.31 aronpm
 2.45 anythingtwisty
 2.87 msemtd
 3.22 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF JunwenYao
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.97 jamesdeanludlow
 4.25 Mike Hughey
 4.53 Stini
 4.69 elimescube
 5.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.99 SimonWestlund
*Clock*(9)

 8.23 DavidWoner
 9.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.74 Tim Reynolds
 15.19 SimonWestlund
 16.41 Stini
 17.24 jamesdeanludlow
 18.65 Rubiks560
 18.72 Mike Hughey
 26.19 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.59 SimonWestlund
 6.41 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.70 fazrulz
 7.23 plechoss
 10.05 Tim Reynolds
 10.77 kinch2002
 11.76 JunwenYao
 11.94 Stini
 12.13 mazei
 12.49 elimescube
 13.08 anythingtwisty
 14.50 Yes, We Can!
 14.92 Mike Hughey
 15.96 randomtoad
 18.04 msemtd
 25.45 Inf3rn0
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:02.26 SimonWestlund
 1:24.35 fazrulz
 1:34.90 mazei
 1:36.22 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:00.39 Yes, We Can!
 2:15.02 Rubiks560
 2:24.23 elimescube
 2:24.86 Tim Reynolds
 2:53.69 Stini
 2:59.63 Mike Hughey
 3:38.60 jamesdeanludlow
 3:39.23 Yichen
 4:28.22 msemtd
*Square-1*(14)

 13.87 MTGjumper
 14.07 janilo_139
 18.82 DavidWoner
 19.56 trying-to-speedcube...
 21.56 SimonWestlund
 22.80 KwS Pall
 26.29 Weston
 30.03 plechoss
 31.50 fazrulz
 33.15 elimescube
 54.50 jamesdeanludlow
 1:03.72 Mike Hughey
 3:01.33 Lumej
 DNF msemtd
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

27 guusrs
29 trying-to-speedcube...
29 MistArts
30 Stini
30 fanwuq
32 Tim Reynolds
36 mazei
37 Mike Hughey
39 SimonWestlund
40 fazrulz
48 zaub3rfr4g
52 Inf3rn0
52 Cyrus C.
68 blizzardmb

*Contest results*

433 trying-to-speedcube...
429 SimonWestlund
352 fazrulz
317 mazei
299 Tim Reynolds
281 Mike Hughey
270 elimescube
247 Stini
234 MTGjumper
227 Yes, We Can!
195 AvGalen
187 kinch2002
175 zaub3rfr4g
170 Rubiks560
168 Weston
164 plechoss
162 jamesdeanludlow
133 Yichen
132 IamWEB
127 JunwenYao
122 Evan Liu
116 MistArts
114 Hyprul 9-ty2
110 chahupping
108 anythingtwisty
106 randomtoad
98 MatsBergsten
93 fanwuq
87 msemtd
80 Lumej
79 Cyrus C.
70 KwS Pall
70 DavidWoner
68 blizzardmb
62 Edam
59 Ville Seppänen
56 Musli4brekkies
54 PeterV
52 Inf3rn0
49 aronpm
44 onionhoney
42 Edmund
40 Micael
39 AdvanceFIN
38 Zane_C
37 lilkdub503
34 Morten
24 jave
24 guusrs
17 janilo_139
16 iSpinz
10 CubesOfTheWorld
9 janelle
7 CitricAcid
6 SebCube


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 25, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2*(41)
> 39. 16.14 msemtd
> 40. 18.81 MatsBergsten
> 
> ...


Nice work Mats,
You got me in 3x3 this week - catching up in 2x2!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2009)

msemtd said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2*(41)
> ...



Yeah  our fight is almost as exiting as Maartens and Simons , also in the totals.
But check out their results event after event, in almost all they have very similar results.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2 Blindfolded*
> 
> 6.47 plechoss
> 9.11 fazrulz
> ...




I beat Mike Hughey 
That's an honours 

Congrats, Maarten!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Haha, I should've competed more this week. Nevermind. Theres always comp.52!


----------



## plechoss (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah, first place in 2x2bld


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 25, 2009)

3x3x3=35.66 25.66  28.01 32.01 37.54 Average=31.89


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

That's cool.
I place 41st and had 41 points. 


Spoiler



Im easily amused


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2009)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 3x3x3=35.66 25.66  28.01 32.01 37.54 Average=31.89



Is this from week 51? It's in principle to late (but I'll add it anyway).
If it is the scrambles from week 52, please post the results there?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2009)

I was bad and didn't post yesterday  I meant to do more.


2x2: 3.46, 4.88, 2.93, 2.78, 1.84 = 3.06

Clock: 8.61, 7.96, 8.13, 7.56, 8.71 = 8.23

Sq1: 16.22, 21.61 P, 14.93 P, 18.63, 21.83 = 18.82


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 27, 2009)

Simon sucks.

433, is that a new record?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 433, is that a new record?



Yes, by far.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Simon sucks.
> 
> 433, is that a new record?



grr..

Well, I didn't think I would win, but I was pretty close 

Good job Maarten


----------

